# A different take on a traditional Thanksgiving dish



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 20, 2016)

Do you have any special recipes for traditional dishes that you make on Thanksgiving? I always like to try at least one different recipe. Some, like this one, end up becoming the tradition because everyone raves about it. 

I'm terrible about keeping track of measurements, especially since the amount made depends on the number of people. I don't actually stuff it in the turkey anymore, I make it on stovetop and in oven.

*Tuscan Stuffing* 

Cubed day old Ezekiel bread or other good quality whole wheat bread
Sauteed chopped onions, garlic, sliced fennel and celery
A chopped apple
A jar of marinated artichoke hearts with some or all of the liquid to taste
A jar of sun dried tomatoes 
Canned Chicken broth to desired moistness and some of the turkey drippings
Pine nuts
Parsley, Sage, Rosemary & Basil
Salt & pepper to taste


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2016)

Growing up we always had a large casserole of scalloped oysters.   I still make a small dish during the fall but not on Thanksgiving.   I'm sure that many variations exist but this is how we have always done  it.

Take a shallow Pyrex dish and layer crushed saltines, fresh oysters  with oyster liquor, more crushed saltines, dot with butter, fresh  ground black pepper, pour milk into a corner of the dish until you can  see it coming up about halfway with the other ingredients in the dish.   Put into a 350-375 oven until hot about 30-35 minutes.


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Growing up we always had a large casserole of scalloped oysters.   I still make a small dish during the fall but not on Thanksgiving.   I'm sure that many variations exist but this is how we have always done  it.
> 
> Take a shallow Pyrex dish and layer crushed saltines, fresh oysters  with oyster liquor, more crushed saltines, dot with butter, fresh  ground black pepper, pour milk into a corner of the dish until you can  see it coming up about halfway with the other ingredients in the dish.   Put into a 350-375 oven until hot about 30-35 minutes.



I'd totally forgotten about it but I can recall my mom making oyster casserole once in awhile and it sounds just like your recipe......now I've got a craving for it.


----------

